# Brompton saddle



## Sig SilverPrinter (19 Jul 2008)

After 9 yrs my saddle has fallen apart and i have gaffer taped it to keep it on.
Can i put any saddle on there or does it have to be a specific brompton one.?


----------



## Amanda P (19 Jul 2008)

You can use any saddle - but you may need to replace the clip that fixes the saddle to the top of the seat pin as well as the saddle. Brompton saddles have flat fixing thingies where most saddles have rails. A Brompton clip won't fit rails.

This isn't a problem - any bike shop worth its salt should have a clip to fit.


----------



## velocidad (19 Jul 2008)

if you like to stick to brompton stuff, you could get their penta-clip for railed saddles. rather expensive for what it is though. i just have a cheap one at the moment but may put the pent-clip on my christmas list.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Old Walrus (21 Jul 2008)

I bought a pentaclip last week as I was fed up with the soft basic saddle on the Brompton, good move, a firmer spare saddle fitted = better ride.

I got mine from Evans who had one in their box of goodies under the counter.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the help never know whether i am asking really dumb obvious questions !!


----------



## Amanda P (21 Jul 2008)

The only dumb question is the one you don't ask, but to which you need to know the answer...


----------

